# Denisa - Verdammt hübsches Mädel [7x]



## Hotcharlie (14 Nov. 2006)

Also, kaum war ich von meinem sonntäglichen Waldspaziergang und der Begegnung mit einer hübschen Lady zurück, sass da ein noch hübscheres Mädel auf meiner Terrasse. Sie sagte mir, dass sie von einem Forumsmitglied erfahren hätte, dass ich öfter mal Hausangestellte einstelle. Alles weitere haben wir dann bei einem gemeinsamen Nachtessen besprochen. Da ich jedoch kein Gästezimmer habe und es ziemlich spät war, habe ich ihr dann auch angeboten, in meinem Doppelbett zu schlafen. Natürlich ganz ohne Hintergedanken  
Meint ihr ich sollte sie engagieren...?


----------



## AMUN (14 Nov. 2006)

Verdammt hübsches Mädel... Verdammt recht du hast  


Danke für den leckerbissen


----------



## Muli (14 Nov. 2006)

Auch ich danke für die klasse Bilder und fürs Uppen derer! :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

schöne bebilderte Geschichte


----------



## anja (16 Jan. 2011)

Na die ist ja wirklich süss, da könnte ich als Frau ja glatt ins schwärmen kommen.


----------

